# Green Horn - First Pork Butt



## Oakums (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi all,
This was my 4th time smoking and using the Masterbuilt MB200.  Wanted to thank the forum. Picked up many good ideas from y’all. Here’s the story on the butt. Prepped the 8lbs bone in butt which I paid $12.80 on sale at Frys in AZ. Last night trimmed the fat to about 1/4“ and removed the hanging  meat. Used mustard and added a home made rub I found on the Web. Wrapped in tinfoil and chilled over night. Got up today at 4:30 and allowed the butt to sit on the counter for about an hour. Used hickory chips and monitored smoker temperature to a range of 225 with an external electronic thermometer at the back of the rack where the butt was. Every hour add new chips and a 50/50 spritzer of apple cider vinegar/apple juice. Things were progressing well until the butt reached about 158. The butt stalled I learned today for about 3 hours. Took the butt out after 15 hrs. Let the it sit for about 30 min and the meat pulled apart very easily. Oh man was it amazingly delicious. The family couldn’t stop eating. It was a lot of work today but fun and well worth the effort. Still lots to learn and experiment with. Again thanks for the posts as they help me today.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome aboard, looks great, butt is very versatile , loaded hog back taters are great using it .


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, Oakums! Looks like a nice start to a new week.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome and Great Job.  Next step, learn about how to use your smoker with pellets in a tray.  Way easier than feeding the beast every hour or so with wood chips. Hint: see A-Maze-N


----------



## kruizer (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Nice job on the butt, looks great!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  Good start and some nice bark!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 11, 2021)

looks great, nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

Very nice first post, and welcome to the fun!!!

Chris


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome from Norcal.  I have 2 butts to smoke this week too.  Yours look good.


----------

